# Granite Rock



## sleepy09 (Jan 15, 2009)

Does anyone have a pic or 2 of their tank setup with large granite rocks in it?
I am thinking about changing out the holey rock that I have in my tank with some large and small pieces of granite rock. I would like to see how others are puttin this kind of rock in their tanks.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Here's my 55G mbuna tank

klikit


----------



## Ishmael_Galon (Dec 9, 2007)

Impressive thank!!! Very nce rock formation youve got there!...
Is that really a 55G tank??? Why does it look so Bg as if it is a 75G tank? lol


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Ishmael_Galon said:


> Is that really a 55G tank??? Why does it look so Bg as if it is a 75G tank? lol


small fish?


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

small rocks? :lol:


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

lol :lol:


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

klumsyninja said:


> Here's my 55G mbuna tank
> 
> klikit


What is that fish in your avatar?


----------



## Lanker26 (Mar 21, 2009)

Where do you buy the rock? Previously I have used lava rock that I have found. But I want to do something different in my 55gal aquarium. Also how do you clean around the rock?


----------



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)

Here is mine

































My family is in the burial vault business and also we sandblast peoples headstones. I used a 12x26x2.5 block of granite that had a misspelled name on it and dropped it on the ground. This is just how it turned out and I really like it but I may add a little more rock and break some pieces up a little more.

What do you think?


----------



## sleepy09 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas. I have a local landscaping yard close to my house that has some really nice looking pink and green granite. He has lots of small and large sizes that I think would look great with the Eco Complete sand that I have in the tank.


----------



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)

I updated my tank a little bit not the greatest pic though.


----------

